# Ball Perfection Pat. Apr. 10, 1900 Muncie, Ind. lid



## ruccello (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all, I found this lid yesterday in a TOC dump. I've dug hundreds of lids, but never this one. I haven't been able to find much about it, only that it is not common. It's milk glass, and in perfect condition. Are there places to buy a metal band for this? And which ball perfection jar would this go to? Also, since I don't have a red book - approximate value? I appreciate any info.

 Thanks,

 Richard


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I tell ya what...the Ball Perfection is probably on of the greatest Ball jar design failures ever....it did not sell at all.....they did not keep them long on the market.....

      The last milk glass Perfection insert / lid I saw sell went for around $300+....that is a rare and very desireable lid for a Ball Perfection collector...and if in good shape....well put it on eBay...and enjoy the ride....it is that rare of a lid.

     David


----------



## kwalker (Aug 27, 2011)

$300 for a lid? You certainly did good there, sir! Good luck with it!


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 28, 2011)

Finding the correct metal band for the Ball Perfection jar is like finding a needle in a haystack....
    The bands had tendencies to warp when processed...that is one of the problems....

    But also...another reason your lid is so wanted is that alot of them worked too good...they sealed very tight and most were chipped and damaged when removed....

    David


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wowoo, I'd be really happy to find an insert worth that much! I always heard inserts are mostly worthless, but this certainly proves that wrong!


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 28, 2011)

Inserts are not usually worth much...but what makes the BALL PERFECTION unique....is the the sealing edge of the jar was on the INSIDE of the lip...

    The Ball Perfection jar had a ledge on the inside of the lip....the insert actually fit inside the neck to rest on the edge, all other jars...you will notice that has inserts...straddle the lip of the jar on the outside....

    There are some examples of the early Ball Perfect Masons that can be found with the edge on the inside...these command high prices also from Ball jar collectors...they are also rare....

     So if ya go to flea markets or other sales..check those Ball Perfect Mason pint jars....you may find a jewel...the ledge is distinct...it will not be small....

     There are many Ball Improved jars  that look like the word Improved is in a "frame" or what is commonly refered to as a "slug plate"....these are reworked Ball Perfection molds.....instead of tossing the mold...they reworked the opening and took out the word Perfection and added Improved....

      I have examples of each of these jars...I will post pictures when the hurricane is over....

      Peace folks

      David


----------

